# Best primer for Blackhorn 209 powder



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

I tried some BH 209 powder in my cva Firebolt with a CCI shotgun primer. Two times there was a lag between primer and powder ignition. I loaded pyrodex and shot was instant. Wondering about primer? Heard that BH 209 was harder to ignite. Switching to TC encore now. Can I expect the same problem? Also using 100 gr pyrodex ( 245 powerbelt) do I use less BH209? Will sight in at my range- just looking to save some time. Thanks, p. bear


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I use the regular CCI's in my Encore without a problem. Many use the CCI mags and the Federal 209M. Your problem was the gun. The CVA breech plug is not recemmended with BH209. If you call Western Powders, they will tell you to send them the CVA breech plug, and they will drill the flash hole out for you...they have for others. You will not have a problem with the Encore.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Seems most people have been having really good, consistent results using a CCI 209M primer. The 209M is a magnum primer and comes in a red box compared to the standard CCI 209 which comes in a blue box. You might also try a Federal 209A as they are hotter than most other standard shotgun primers.


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

no problems with winchester w209


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Swamp monster is right. The firebolt does not have the correct breech plug, in fact that is one of the bps that is pictured on the bottle that says it wont work!! Other CVAs have compatrible bps, but not all of them. Get this figured out and you wont be dissapointed with the switch to BH.Good luck, Kevin


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

CCI magnum 209 (209M) makes my trimuph go bang every time with BH209. I have heard decent things about Federal 209A's aswell.

J-


----------

